# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  FECHA DE SIEMBRA QUINUA,EN COSTA

## marco

BUENAS NOCHES.ME GUSTARIA SABER CUAL ES LA FECHA ADECUADA PARA SEMBRAR QUINUA EN LA COSTA A 5 METROS SOBRE EL NIVEL DEL MAR,DESDE YA AGRADEZCO POR SU AYUDA.Temas similares: Siembra aji amarillo Seminario El cultivo de la Quinua para condiciones de costa siembra de alfalfa Siembra de granadilla Ministerio de Agricultura proyecta masificar siembra de trigo en campos de arroz de la costa peruana

----------

Auris

----------


## juan anahui

mi estimado tenemos una empresa con mucha experiencia en sembrios de quinua costa. Actualmente somos los segundos en area productiva a nivel nacional. Para ayudarte necesitaria saber que zona de nuestra costa  deseas iniciar el cultivo, que area. Seria mejor in box. a anahuiagricola@hotmail.com 
Saludos.

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, el tema de siembra de quinua en la costa del Perú es un tema muy interesante. Por eso, no se olviden de hacer lo posible por intercambiar ideas a través de este tema, y no por mensajes o correos privados, para que la información quede publicada para otras personas que buscan la misma información, y que no se encuentra en ningún lado. 
Estoy seguro que si se intercambian ideas interesantes, aquí participarían muchas personas, y de cada una de ellas se puede aprender algo. Tienen una herramienta de comunicación como AgroFórum para que puedan intercambiar información, técnica, comercial, sanitaria, etc, desde la comodidad de sus hogares u oficinas; y así volvernos -con el apoyo de todos- los principales productores y exportadores de quinua del mundo.  
Espero puedan intercambiar información que no sea confidencial sobre este tema aquí, y así me ayuden a cumplir con los objetivos de AgroFórum  ::help:: . 
Compartamos toda la información y el conocimiento que podamos por favor, que vamos a contribuir mucho con el país si lo hacemos. 
Si gustan puedo editar el título del tema a "Siembre de quinua en la costa del Perú", para que se el punto de partida de este interesante tema. 
Gracias y espero que este tema se vuelva pronto en uno de los más comentados y útiles de AgroFórum. 
Suerte a los dos y saludos

----------


## juan anahui

Estimado Bruno.  
En  la agricultura de hoy ya no existen secretos, todo se aprende, me gustaria contribuir con un granito de arena al desarrollo del cultivo. Seria genial que se cree el foro o tema de quinua en Costa.  
Tenemos campos propios cultivados con quinua en Piura, Lambayeque, Ica y Majes. Me parece un cultivo interesante,hace unas semanas participe con una exposicion en el auditorio del senasa-inia lima, donde presentamos nuestras experiencias.  
Te comento tambien que Lambayeque pronto sera un productor importante . Actualmente una sola empresa cultiva mas de 400 has y tiene una planta de proceso propia que debe ser la mejor equipada del Pais.  
Bueno Maestro, como diria Belaunde Adelante.  
Saludos.

----------

Alper

----------


## Jack Jimenez Pereda

Hola Juan buen día
Estamos interesados en sembrar Quinua. Es posible que podamos visitar en Lambayeque el fundo para tener un panorama e intercambiar información técnica al respecto.
Un gusto, y aprovecho la oporunidad para expresarte mis saludos cordiales. 
atte. 
Jack Jiménez P.
Trujillo jimperjonter05@gmail.com
Movil: 949711273

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Como les propuse, he creado un nuevo tema titulado "El cultivo de quinua en la costa del Perú", para que allí puedan intercambiar información sobre todo el proceso productivo de la quinua sembrada en las costas de nuestro país. Veo que hay gente que tiene experiencia dispuesta a enseñar lo aprendido, así como gente dispuesta a aprender para poder desarrollar este grano andino en la costa del Perú, así que espero que puedan apoyarme para hacer de este tema, uno de los más visitados y comentados de AgroFórum. 
Hay trabajo que hacer para llegar a ser los principales productores y exportadores del mundo, así que manos a la obra. Saludos...  https://www.agroforum.pe/granos-y-me...del-peru-8578/

----------

